# I Want To Clean The Look Of My Tank A Little.



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, I have a 75g setup right now. If some of you remember from a few years ago this was supposed to be my Reef setup that never manifested into a reef setup lol. So I set it up as freshwater.

I got (2) eheim 2217s running on it as filtration, and also got a Eheim jager heater in there. Its one of those cornerflow tanks (the cornerflows being unused) but I want to make a sump style thing (maybe a rubbermaid sump w/media tower) to hide all the extra jazz like heaters, and basically clean it up.

I do not want to go all out and utilize the cornerflow and make durso standpipes find a my mag pump etc, I was wondering if I could use my (2) eheim 2217 - one acting as a inlet, and one acting as an output?

Kind of like this,









Any help would be appreciated , thank you.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i would be concerned with the flow rate. If one canister flows faster than the other i see you mopping up. But if you do keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

What are you stocking the tank with? If its a solo Serra I would remove 1 Eheim and purchase an inline heater that way all you would have in the tank is one intake and one output.

I have never had an Eheim 2217, are they adjustable in anyway? I could see your sump idea working as long as you could regulate the flow from one canister to another.

Would love to see updated pictures of your setup. I remember when you were saving for the reef setup. You bought a sweet ass light setup


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I might just get some very large background plants to cover up the equipment then, like maybe jungle vals or swords. I do not want to be mopping up one day.

K the tank has 4 largish reds around 7-8 inches and I definitely need the second 2217, I will probably need a 3rd as these guys are messy. The reef setup was a major fail. Had almost everything but lost interest, will for sure go nano this spring though.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

You could always sell the 2217's and purchase an FX5. Plenty of filtration for what ever you throw at it and if you ever want to upgrade to a larger tank it can handle it.

Still waiting on pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

You are using 2 Eheims 2217's in your 75G?? I thought one would be enough. Is there just one filter that I can use on a 75G with 3-4 reds? I dont want to have to buy a bunch of filters if I can just use one.

Do you have pictures of your tank?


----------

